

HN Meetup, Chennai - badri

Curious to see how many HNers are interested in meeting up @ Chennai. Time, venue etc not decided yet.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.meetup.com&#x2F;Hacker-News-Chennai&#x2F;
======
alexmathew003
That'll be great ! I'll be really interested to be a part of it. I also know
few of my friends who will be interested in this. It'll be a great forum to
meet people with similar interests. We should go ahead with this !

------
CookWithMe
I'm currently travelling through Asia and I'm roughly planning to be in
Chennai at the end of January / somewhen in February. Would love to meet some
local HNers!

------
smilepet_26
wow, it would be great to have meet-ups at Chennai, India and to collaborate
with new people and share about trending tech projects. I am quite interested.

------
sharmi
I would be interested!

------
rkwz
I'm interested.

------
bluerail
Count me in..

